# Medidor De Combustible... Problema



## leop4 (Ene 4, 2010)

Ando tras un medidor de gasolina porque busque por todos lados y no encontré, pero hace poco encontré en unas revistas de electrónica Cekit muy buenas por cierto, un circuito de medidor de agua, anda y todo el problema es que tiene un cartel de advertencia el cual dice que no se puede utilizar con líquidos inflamables, porque claro los contactos del medidor tiene aprox 12V y cuando se pulsa el boton puede llegar a haber una explosión de lo lindo jaja. lo que yo quiero hacer es lo siguiente: esto lo voy a utilizar en un tanque de moto de 2T nafta y aceite pero al mezclar la nafta y el aceite por logica es un poco mas espeso y no creo que se produzca una explosión, obviamente probe esto en un tacho con nafta sola y el circuito funciona perfecto pero cuando lo pruebo con la mezcla los leds no se llegan a apagar del todo, esto es porque al estar los contactos aceitosos se quedan medio encendidos. ahora supongamos que funciona. pero el miedo mio es volar por los aires cuando esto este adentro del tanque, si le bajo el voltaje a unos 8V andara bien? o directamente no me sirve esto. siento aburrirlos con tanta charla pero siempre piden un poco mas de explicación jaja, si quieren les dejo las paginas que escanie. por ahí a alguno le viene bien gracias si me pueden ayudar.


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 4, 2010)

Hola, pues la nafta, por mas espesa que sea emite volatiles que concentrados en el deposito son un peligro. El sensor de tu circuito bien pudiera quedar inutilizado por la viscocidad de la nafta. Te recomiendo que uses sensores ultrasonicos que vienen en empaque de proteccion IP, son muy seguros, adecuados para el trabajo que quieres. Salu2.


----------



## leop4 (Ene 4, 2010)

pero y el circuito?


----------



## tecnogirl (Ene 6, 2010)

El circuito viene incluido en el sensor y este te provee un sencillo contacto para la logica operacional que quieras implementar con el sensor. En algunos casos tienen ajustes de la sensibilidad. Consulta las caracteristicas del sensor Bero Sonar de Siemens o similares. Salu2.


----------



## leop4 (Feb 9, 2010)

ok gracias
vere que hago


----------



## gasnalu (Dic 18, 2010)

Algo mas simple, como se usaba en los autos viejos, (no se el sistema de los autos nuevos), un flotante en el tanque adosado a un potenciometro fuera del tanque.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 18, 2010)

algunas consideraciones al respecto:

1) no es posible que explote nada, excepto cuando el tanque esté completamente vació y halla entrado algo de aire al tanque....además de que no cualquier chispa enciende cualquier par Combustible-Comburente...se necesita una chispa con una temperatura adecuada.

se necesita nafta (combustible) y aire (comburente), que por lo general dentro de un tanque no deberia entrar gran cantidad de aire.

2) lo de medir fluidos con ultrasónico es muy bueno, pero caro.

3) medirlo con el flotante y el pote, y un cierto grado de histérsis (para que la agujita no varíe constantemente con el movimiento del auto) y con algun amortiguador para esas variaciones...es mucho mejor y mas barato

saludos.


----------



## kikoaaf (Dic 18, 2010)

estoy de acuerdo con gasnalu, yo tenia una Winner Street 125cc 4T y el medidor de combustible era con flotador, muy sencillo, incluso podrias comprarlo en una casa de repuestos y adaptarlo. Se me ocurre que podrias hacer algo similar a un Vumetro, simplemente con algunos operacionales y al variar el pote del flotador, te varia la tension de entrada a este circuito... bueno me imagino que captas la idea.
Saludos.


----------



## manuelmolter (May 21, 2011)

tengo una pregunta al respecto al circuito de cekit lo realice y encuentro que al colocarle un rele para activar una electrovalvula,,, este rele no se activa y en la explicacion de cekit dice que el circuito integrado soporta hasta 500 miliamperios para activar un rele... espero pronta respuesta


----------



## kikoaaf (May 21, 2011)

Podrias postear el circuito?


----------



## MrCarlos (May 21, 2011)

Hola kikoaaf

Los circuitos bienen adjuntos en el primer mensage de este tema.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 21, 2011)

Bien manuelmolter, te recomiendo que primero revises con cautela las tensiones del circuito y la del relé...puesto que no cualquier tension exita el solenoide del rele..

hay reles a 5v, 9v, 12v, etc...

si el tuyo es para 12vcc o 28vcc y en el circuito tienes menos de 9 no va a funcionar

saludos.


----------



## thonylt (Jun 27, 2013)

Hola a todos, aunque este post es muy viejo yo ando en lo mismo, pues estoy cansado de quedarme botado en la carretera por no tener medidor de combustible en mi viejísimo carro un ford galaxie 500 tipo ranchera del año de nuestro señor 1973.
Lo que se me ha ocurrido es atravesar el tanque con un tubo de cobre, soldarlo o atornillarlo en ambos extremos del tanque, cosa que dentro del tubo pueda meter varios elementos efecto hall en serie, ya sean diodos o transistores.
Dentro del tanque y rodando por el tubo pondría un imán circular de una pequeña bocina, speaker, corneta o como le llamen en sus países, ese imán subiría y bajaría por todo el tubo montado en un flotador.
Al hacer el recorrido activaría los sensores internos en el tubo que me darían la señal a un operacional o cualquier circuito que se desee poner.
Mi problema es que en mi país Venezuela no encuentro esos elementos efecto hall.
He pensado en los que traen las antiguas unidades floppy, pero son muy pequeños (smd montaje superficial)
También he buscado sin resultado teclados antiguos que debajo de las teclas traían como un micro interruptor magnético en una valvulita de cristal y la tecla al bajar lo accionaba.
Si alguien aun anda por aquí, por favor alguna sugerencia, comprendo cualquier tema soy ing. Electrónico e ing. Mecánico.
Puedo poner en practica cualquier idea en lo que se refiera a este tema, menos el tema ultrasonico por falta de presupuesto y de esos componentes en este país.
No sé si me explique bien, gracias a todos *políticas@delforo.com


**Como no cumplo las Políticas del Foro. Me editaron el mensaje.*
​


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 27, 2013)

no desesperes compañero, pero a ver el galaxie todavia tiene el tanque y medidor original?
se entiende perfectamente la situacion que planteas, bueno ...
tiene medidor (reloj en el tablero) de combustible, supongo que bomba de gasolina y demas lo tiene colocado
porque no lo reparamos, basicamente es un sistema sencillo, flotador}potenciometro}cable}marcador







si puedes sacar alguna foto del tanque debe tener una tapa donde esta el flotador,hay veces debajo del asiento trasero otras no queda otra de bajar el tanque


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 27, 2013)

hola...thonylt..tiene razon mi amigaso...solaris8...primero detecta cual es la falla y en el caso del tanque de combustible es facilisimo en primera instancia...... mira el dibujo....  veras que temarque una flecha roja  lo que tienes que hacer es identificar el flotante ..luego la ficha que viene del instrumento con un cable (por lo general es faston hembra )  lo desconectas de flotante y colocas contacto (sin poner en marcha el motor )  y luego conectas ese cable a masa (alejado del tanque por si hay chispa ) y te fijas en el marcador de combustible  si la aguja se va a lleno.......  entonces es el flotante ..por lo general los modelos del 75 traian una resitencia variable bobinada en alambre  y el punto de contacto era una chapa de bronce  con forma de media pelotita.. y tanto pasar por el alambre se gasta y lo corta y deja de marcar... lo instrumentos de ese modelo eran muy buenos..... asi que me inclino por el flotante.. y cambiarlo es facilisimo mas barato  y menos complicado..... como dijo mi amigaso.... solaris8... espero tu respuesta


----------



## thonylt (Jun 28, 2013)

gracias amigos por la pronta respuesta, olvide decirles que no tiene flotante, yo baje el tanque buscando reparar el flotante y vi que la tapa donde estaba colocado el sistema fue soldada y solo dejaron el tubo para alimentar la bomba de gasolina, el tablero le faltan componentes y conexiones o sea yo lo he ido reparando poco a poco, solo me falta resolver el nivel de gasolina, estube por abrir el tanque y montar uno generico,pero me asusto ver un accidente con un flotante generico donde el señor no se que hizo pero al conectar voltage exploto el combustible pienso que no debia pasar  el reostato del flotante debe estar conectado a tierra tal vez estatica,recuerdo que el tenia una bateria el reloj que traia ese flotante y el tanque a unos 3 metros de donde estaba la bateria .bueno el caso es que con lo que vi me me impresiono mucho y me da miedo la cuestion de meter voltaje dentro del tanque aunque sean milivolts ajaaja le temo a la de Ley de Murphy,las imagenes que ustedes pusieron las conosco pero al carecer de todo la solucion es o comprar un tanque que funcione, o hacerlo yo, que es lo mas favorable, solo me para el proyecto los sensores hall he deshuesado varios apartos en busca de tales sensores y nada,ahh amigo escribiendo esto se me ha ocurrido la idea de los sensores o interuptores magneticos que usan las alarmas en las puertas no se si las han visto ,solo tendria que variar el diametro del tubo para introducirlos en el tubo, pues son grandes,la proxima semana me pondre en eso es lo mas economico para mi presupuesto gracias amigos cualquier idea tambien sera bienvenida de todas formas si logro ejecutar el proyecto lo posteo con imagenes por si algun amigo lo necesita saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 28, 2013)

me parese que meternos con sensores hall y mas es embarrar el proyecto, solo ocupas un medidor estándar, conectarlo siempre al negativo como en la figura anterior.(negativo y masa no hay chispas ), no uses el medidor electronico un simple medidor de tablero es funcional y no da problemas, a ver si al locodelafonola(un amigo) le gusta la idea....


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 28, 2013)

hola thonylt..bueno ..a desir verdad eestoy en un todo de acuerdo con mi amigo solaris8 por un lado los sensores hall van a nesesitar tencion o sea vas aestar aigual trabasando con tencion sea de la bateria 12v o le pongas pilas... pero te pido disculpas si te "pincho la idea"  los sensores pueden ser de ensedido electronico.. o tipo to92  tipo trancistores ..pero hasta alli tampoco es ell problema  ..los sensores de efecto hall nesesitan un metal o iman para trabajar ... ahora como pensas mover dicho metal en el liquido......para que te des una en idea .....los flotantes que viene de fabrica.......ejemplo el que mostro solaris8 .... "la boyita" que trae pasa miligramos.... no llega a pesar un gramo..... ¿¿¿¿¿ y sebes porque???? .porque sies mas pesado se unde.. la nafta o combustible noes cualqier liquido ... si piensas poner un metal por mas liviano que sea (el aluminio no sirve ., el antimonio tampoco ) no lo "capta" el sensor hall.. osea la unica que te queda es colocar un flotante nuevo.. y un reloj a aguja universal te va aser mas facil y tambien mas barato tal vez consigas en un desarmadero un tanque usasdo con el reostato funcionando y tambien un reloj usado.. lo demas  es muchisimo mas complicado ... pues si osi tendras que abrir eltanque pra colocar el metal y adosarle algo para que flote. y no se sumerja...... en base a esto.. toma tu determinacion...juan


----------



## thonylt (Jun 30, 2013)

Hola amigos, ¿cómo están? 
Lo que me pasa a mi, es que aquí en Venezuela no hay lugar donde encontrar un sistema así, sólo vienen en las cabinas importadas de U.S.A y por una tontería te quieren sacar los ojos, me es más difícil así, por eso la idea de hacerlo de esa forma.
En cuanto a lo que dice el amigo locodelafonola, si es verdad, los hall tendrían tensión,
pero ellos no estarían sumergidos en gasolina, pues estarían dentro de un tubo que atravesaría el tanque soldado o atornillado en los extremos, ósea el contacto con la gasolina solo lo tendría el tubo de cobre, es como hacer un tuner por debajo del agua, no sé si me entienden bien.
En la parte exterior del tubo la que está en contacto con la gasolina estaría rodando un imán redondo cómo una arandela, montado en una base con dos flotadores de carburador soldados.
Voy a hacer un esquema para escanear la imagen, para que la vean y tengan una mejor idea.
Me gustaría que fuera sencillo como dice el amigo solaris8, pero igual tengo que abrir el tanque para poner cualquier flotador, pues como dije antes, alguno de los dueños anteriores bajo el tanque y sellaron la tapa del flotador, y después le soldaron un tubo y ya con eso lo resolvieron.
Yo esta semana voy a ver que encuentro en alguna chivera cómo se les dice por acá a los rastros o  deshuesaderos de carro.
Bueno saludos y gracias amigos, estaré por acá para comentarles que encuentro.


----------



## clocko (Jul 4, 2013)

hola thonylt, por lo que veo estas decidido a hacerlodel modo dificil en lugar de tomar el consejo de usar un flotador y adaptarselo.
Te comento que los sensores (interruptores magnéticos) que decias en uno de tus comentarios anteriores que son los que utilizan en las alarmas, no necesariamente tienen que estar muy grandes como dices, pues estan compuestos internamente de un interruptor llamado reed switch que en si es muy pequeño y facilmente podrias colocar bastantes reed switches dentro de un tubo pequeño, estos interruptores los consigues en las tiendas donde venden refacciones electrónicas, te ahorrarias los problemas de los sensores de efecto hall que seguramente será algo complicado calibrarlos y no serán tan baratos como los reed switches. Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 4, 2013)

amigaso  thonylt  veo que legusta la parte dificil...caño de cobre no sirve.... a lo sumo plastico ...y suponiendo que pongas ...sensores halll...tipo TO 92...tendras que tener cuidado con la aislacion de los terminales..... otra opcion que talvez te sea mucho mas ecinomica es esta... .....aca esta puesto...   bueno esto corresponde alas motos de este modelo.....  ..... bueno..... esta es otra opcion..... y micho mas economica... tambien hay relojes... que se adaptan porque los originales van en el tablero todo junto ......... y viene como alternativa para no cambiar todo.. es el mismo que los autos y el voltaje es 12v igual que los autos........ bueno espero darte ideas


----------



## Porschelito (Abr 2, 2017)

Hola a todos:
Tengo el mismo problema con el medidor de combustible de mi vehículo, aunque en mi caso, ha venido provocado, por el cambio de depósito (y por lo tanto de aforador) pero conservando el mismo reloj medidor, por ello, este indica lo contrario.
Voy a probar con el último circuito que mostró MaxPower, a ver si me da resultado.

Dudas:
Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero hace muchos años que no me muevo en temas de electrónica.

* La R2  (5V.) entiendo que es la alimentación del LM358.¿ La R2 se encarga de "atrapar" los 7V restastes de los 12V del vehículo?, o ¿necesito alimentar con 5V la R2 para que llegue menos tensión al LM358?

* La resistencia variable VR2, ¿qué función tiene? El 276, ¿son Ω?

Muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2017)

Porschelito dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> Tengo el mismo problema con el medidor de combustible de mi vehículo, aunque en mi caso, ha venido provocado, por el cambio de depósito . . .


Mira el tema completo y fíjate la posibilidad de invertir el conexionado del aforador.


----------



## Porschelito (Abr 2, 2017)

Hola Fogonazo, gracias por tu interés.

La conexión del aforador no puedo invertirla, ya que va conectado a "masa" a través del mismo depósito el cual va sujeto a la carrocería del vehículo.
De todos modos, creo entender que aunque invirtiese la conexión no conseguiría mi objetivo ya que el potenciómetro del aforador siempre va a hacer lo mismo, y yo necesito que al bajar el nivel de combustible varíe la resistencia inversamente.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2017)

Porschelito dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo, gracias por tu interés.
> 
> La conexión del aforador no puedo invertirla, ya que va conectado a "masa" a través del mismo depósito el cual va sujeto a la carrocería del vehículo.
> De todos modos, creo entender que aunque invirtiese la conexión no conseguiría mi objetivo ya que el potenciómetro del aforador siempre va a hacer lo mismo, y yo necesito que al bajar el nivel de combustible varíe la resistencia inversamente.
> ...



Invirtiendo la polaridad del potenciómetro del medidor inviertes la presentación en el instrumento.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 3, 2017)

Creo que lo que trata de decir es que le instrumento trabaja en forma inversa a lo que es normal, cuando el tanque está vacio la resistencia es la mas alta y cuando está lleno es la mas baja, asi funcionan todos, o casi todos los que he visto, en este caso debe ser al reves, al ser una resistencia variable de dos terminales, la inversiónd e ambos no modifica el resultado, la modificación debria ser mecanica en el interior del aforador.


----------

